# Gaslamp plaza suite, san diego, 6/8 - 6/14, $450 OBO!



## herillc (Apr 27, 2014)

6/8 - 6/14 (6 nights) at downtown San Diego.
Studio unit with one bathroom which can sleep up to 4 people.
$450 for 6 nights or best offer!
Please PM me if interested.
Thanks.


----------



## herillc (May 3, 2014)

bumping up!
Still available.


----------



## jegall1 (May 5, 2014)

*SA Diego*

I am interested you can contact me jegall at att dot net or 918-284-6071

Jim Gallaway


----------



## herillc (May 10, 2014)

Still available


----------

